
Show HN: Assess your productivity and compare to other users on Product Hunt - raghavarora
https://www.producthunt.com/posts/peek-a-week
======
raghavarora
hi everyone, I made a simple app for Product Hunt users to look back at their
week and see if they were productive and compare it to other users who use PH
to track their goals.

Ideas and Feedback Welcome. Upvotes Appreciated. Collaborators Invited.

